
Ask HN: What would you do with six months? - am_i_down
I plan to leave my job and spend the next six months doing interesting things, before graduate school starts, all on a budget of ~10k USD.<p>Currently this plan includes international travel and intimate time with my reading list. But, really, anything, anywhere is on the table.<p>What would you do?
======
ridgeguy
Here's one suggestion: go to Florida and watch a rocket launch (schedule [1]).
During the ascent, reflect on how far we've come since our ancestors were
banging rocks together to make sparks for fire. And maybe reflect on how far
we have to go still...

Best of luck in grad school.

[1] [http://spaceflightnow.com/launch-
schedule/](http://spaceflightnow.com/launch-schedule/)

~~~
swapneeld14
very interesting or try to see how tiny and insignificant we are compare to
this universe.

------
tmaly
I was just over on Bantayan island in the Philippines a few days back. Met a
lot of Europeans that stay their for 4 months at a time. You can find rooms
for around $165 a month if your ok with something minimal. Summer time is just
starting so there will be nice sunny days.

There is wifi on the island, just not super fast. Bring a Kindle with some
books etc.

~~~
RUG3Y
The Philippines is such an awesome country, I loved my time there. Beautiful,
friendly, great food, cool culture. Downsides: Extreme poverty juxtaposed with
extreme wealth, thousands of homeless children in Manila alone, I met some of
them and I wished I could take them all home with me.

~~~
tmaly
The best thing you can do is give them a little food. If you give them money,
it is usually going to an adult that is exploiting them.

------
RUG3Y
Things I want to do that I don't have time to do:

1\. Take a tour of as many old Western ghost towns as possible (assuming
you're in the US). I'd spend a lot of time photographing.

2\. Hike the Pacific Crest or Appalachian trail.

3\. Make an epic long distance bicycle ride, across the country or something
similar.

------
oldmancoyote
Bet you a beer, you'll do something great and won't be willing to leave it go
to school. : )

------
seedie
I would take part in a wildlife volunteer project, in my opinion a great
chance to connect with nature. See if there are projects in the countries you
want to visit anyway.

------
jakobegger
I'd walk a long distance trail.

------
pcunite
Visit a upci.org church, just one service.

------
TheVip
I am not able to answer this but i really think 'quora' would prove benificial
for you

